
Gregory Berns Knows What Your Dog Is Thinking - pcl
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/science/gregory-berns-dogs-brains.html
======
Shivetya
such an incredible article, the idea we could determine with some accuracy
which dogs are easier to adapt to service roles has many benefits. it could
also be used to dispel or confirm myths about certain breeds

